# The Sugar Pandemic



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

I'm trying to reduce my sugar intake, however culturally it's hard as an Asian woman. I know a lot of Southeastern Asians that are diabetic or pre-diabetic, I just looked up the glycemic index for jasmine rice and it's quite high. Jasmine rice is the main staple in SE Asia and another one is glutinous rice and that isn't any better. I like basmatic rice, but it's often conflicting to dishes, as a lot of SE dishes is soupy. However, maybe a plus to SE Asian cooking is the use of palm sugar, it has a low GI and it's natural and not refined.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I am attempting a low-sugar/low-carb diet.
There is lots of conflicting information out there. Some say HFCS is the worst. Others say it's no worse than cane sugar, but both are just as bad. While others say that wheat is the worst, even whole wheat flour isn't much better than refined. It's hard because wheat flour and HFCS are in EVERYTHING! You almost need to make all your food from scratch to get those things out of your diet!


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Apparently HFCS contains mercury.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Vivid Melody said:


> Apparently HFCS contains mercury.


There doesn't seem to be any reason why it should, unless it got added in processing which could happen to any food.

The debate is over whether it is really metabolized in the same way as cane sugar.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> I am attempting a low-sugar/low-carb diet.
> There is lots of conflicting information out there. Some say HFCS is the worst. Others say it's no worse than cane sugar, but both are just as bad. While others say that wheat is the worst, even whole wheat flour isn't much better than refined. It's hard because wheat flour and HFCS are in EVERYTHING!* You almost need to make all your food from scratch to get those things out of your diet!*


Possibly, but all my food is organic and I never have HFCS or wheat flour. I rarely cook too, just chicken, eggs, fish, and beef usually. Everything else can be bought and eaten uncooked.

I agree with the conflicting information, it's hard to sift through it all. I just stick to 5 servings of vegetables, 1-2 servings of fruit, plenty of protein, no grains, decent amount of unsaturated fat.


----------



## jorgea (Aug 4, 2012)

Table sugar is just poison and very destructive to one's health. That is why I try to avoid all sugar-coated foods. Thanks for creating this thread here at Personality Cafe


----------

